# Moving to Chumphon Soon



## viscusod

Hello Thai friends and EXPATS,

I am tired of the job and throwing it to the side and moving to Chumphon in the near future... Its a big move.. Will I be able to survive on $3000 USD a month there. How comfortable of a life would I have.. I've wanted to do this for years and am finaly making the big jump... Any help would be really appreciated..


----------



## ulibaum

viscusod said:


> Hello Thai friends and EXPATS,
> 
> I am tired of the job and throwing it to the side and moving to Chumphon in the near future... Its a big move.. Will I be able to survive on $3000 USD a month there. How comfortable of a life would I have.. I've wanted to do this for years and am finaly making the big jump... Any help would be really appreciated..



1000 $ are sufficient for one person to live decently. But life here is more quiet than in tourist centers like Pattaya or Ko Samui. Come here and check whether this is what you like before you make 'the big move'!


----------



## TomTao

viscusod said:


> Hello Thai friends and EXPATS,
> 
> I am tired of the job and throwing it to the side and moving to Chumphon in the near future... Its a big move.. Will I be able to survive on $3000 USD a month there. How comfortable of a life would I have.. I've wanted to do this for years and am finaly making the big jump... Any help would be really appreciated..


There is no conceivable reason why you could not live on any more than 1/3 of your income, depending of course on what type of accommodation you are thinking of and whether you want to live in town, out of town, or in a tourist area such as Thungwhaelen Beach. I have heard from several people that Chumphon today is the same as Phuket 30 years ago, so find your niche, settle in and enjoy.


----------



## somtamslap

3000 dollars in Chumphon is more than enough - and congrats, what a fabulous place to move to.


----------



## bsdk1960

I would say that 3000 $ should be enough,but remember about health insurance,transport depending on were you want to settle down,holidays, visa extension and intertaintment.
Could be nice to hear about house prices in the area,I live in Hua Hin were it's expencive to live.
Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------

